
Ask HN: Engaging inactive users - le-mark
Most users of my service are inactive, they sign up, look around, then don&#x27;t come back.  Has anyone had this situation? How can I find out what&#x27;s going on? Two things I can think of is: just email them and ask, or create a survey. I&#x27;ve seen a lot of sites are doing a &#x27;show popup when mouse leaves the window&#x27; thing now, has anyone had success with that?
======
chrisked
Email is okay, surveys can be hard. Can you try to get your users on the phone
or Skype?

I believe a 1:1 chat beats email and surveys if feasible of course.

Most likely you don't need to interview a lot of people to get a good sense
what is wrong. [1]

[1]: [https://www.nngroup.com/articles/why-you-only-need-to-
test-w...](https://www.nngroup.com/articles/why-you-only-need-to-test-
with-5-users/)

------
brudgers
My advice is to more fully engage your active users. Those users will provide
a sense of what really works. Inactive users might provide a sense of what
might work but it will be filtered through politeness.

In other words, do more of what works. That's a better way of getting people
to care than telling them why they should.

Good luck

